# carta / lletra



## Maurits van den Bosch

Bon dia a totes i a tots,

D'acord amb els diccionaris, els damunt esmentats vocables són sinònims. També conec dos més, epístola i missiva, que de segur són mots massa literaris, fins i tot no els vaig sentir en el llenguatge quotidià. Voldria saber si els catalanoparlants (ja siguen de Catalunya, de la Comunitat Valenciana, de les Balears o d'altra provinença) els fan servir més de la paraula carta o de la paraula lletra, o si d'ambdues i en quins casos.

Per exemple, estic escrivint un poema on m'adrece a un meu amor de joventut i li parle dels sentiments que avui encara em poden moure quan pense en el nostre passat. Hi posaré la paraula "Lletra" com a títol. ¿Si ho fes, seria adequat? ¿No evocaria d'aquesta manera potser una lletra de l'alfabet en lloc de què tinc la intenció de dir?

M'agradaria moltíssim saber l'opinió de vosaltres i us agraïsc per endavant l'atenció que heu-m oferit.


----------



## Dymn

Pràcticament tothom fa servir "_carta_". "_Lletra_" en aquest significat només ho he vist emprat per part de grups de puristes lingüístics. No dic que estigui malament, però no és habitual, potser molts catalans ni sabrien que es pot utilitzar amb aquest significat. En aquest context, segurament s'entendria, però possiblement més per coneixença de l'ús que en fa de l'anglès o del francès, que no pas del propi català.


----------



## Xiscomx

Particularment trob més poètica i amatent l'ús de _lletra_ molt per damunt de _carta_, plena de llunyania i fredor.
Ben cert és que avui en dia s'empra bastant més _carta_ que _lletra_. Tampoc fa tant que, partint l'enamorat de viatge, la seva al·lota li recomanava després d'una forta i llarga abraçada: _escriu_-_me_ _una_ _lletra_ _cada_ _dia_.

El DCVB empra més denominacions de _lletra_ que _carta_ no té:

*LLETRA* _f.: _cast. _letra._
|| *5. *Carta; escrit que es dirigeix a una persona absent per comunicar-li alguna cosa. Aduxeren letres del fals archebisbe, doc. a. 1251 (Pujol Docs. 25). Escrich al apostoli e als reys dels christians una letra, Llull Felix, pt. i, c. 12. Vostra letra feta en Avinyó havem rebuda, doc. a. 1380 (Roca Medic. 55). Un cloedor de letres guarnit de argent, doc. a. 1518 (Miret Templers 577). Una lletra de la Beatriu la movia a fer-ho, Pons Auca 323. *Lletra* _*cuitada*_: (ant.) carta urgent. Portà una letra cuitada a misser Johan dez Coll, doc. a. 1436 (Ardits, i, 352). *Lletra* *responsiva*: carta de resposta. _*Lletres*_ _*testimonials*_: carta en què es testifica una cosa. *Lletra* _*de*_ *creença*: carta credencial. *Lletres* *citatòries*: carta en què es cita algú. *Lletra* _*de*_ *batalla*: carta en què es citava a combat. Tramès sos embaxadors ab una letra de batalla, Tirant, c. 12. *Lletra* *de* *casament*: carta en què l'autoritat eclesiàstica autoritza el matrimoni. «Mena sa carrera neta | i no te'n penediràs, | i, com novia seràs, | no t'empararan sa lletra» (cançó pop. Mall.).


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

No creia mai el poder tan ràpidament i satisfactòria rebre respostes! 

Ambdues van satisfer la meua curiositat sobre l'assumpte; a més, estic d'acord amb ambdues.
Constate que algunes llengües neollatines utilitzen paraules prop a _lletra_, com n'és el cas del francés (lettre), de l'occità (letra) o de l'italià (lettera). Pel que fa a altres, no obstant, utilitzen paraules prop a _carta_, per exemple el castellà (carta), el portugués (carta), el judeocastellà (carta) o el papiament (karta). Potser el català d'avui en dia fa servir carta més sovint que lletra a causa de la influença castellana, oi que sí?

Moltíssimes gràcies a vosaltres.


----------



## Penyafort

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Potser el català d'avui en dia fa servir carta més sovint que lletra a causa de la influença castellana, oi que sí?



És altament probable, sí.

De tota manera, el doblet és, si més no, antic. _Carta _amb aquest sentit ja constava a la Crònica de Jaume I.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Penyafort said:


> De tota manera, el doblet és, si més no, antic. _Carta _amb aquest sentit ja constava a la Crònica de Jaume I.



Aquesta crònica, segons l'Enciclopèdia Catalana, data del segle XIII. La qual cosa, doncs, manifesta que l'ús del mot _carta_ amb sentit de _lletra _ve des d'un temps massa remot, altrament dit de gran, gran res abans! En veritat no ho sabia pas.


----------



## Doraemon-

No sé si serà influència castellana, o simple preferència de les llengües ibèriques dins de les neollatines per aquesta forma, però de qualsevol manera és la més comuna amb diferència entre tots els sinònims esmentats (tots també correctes, sense cap dubte, però no d'ús familiar habitual quan envies una carta a algú o en reps una a la bústia).


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Hui també descobrí que hi ha un sinònim més per a carta o lletra: escrit. 

« El motiu d’aquest escrit és demanar-li, per favor,… »
(Ací la font: Departament de Valencià CFPA Reina Germana: Carta informal i formal)


« En la correspondència comercial i administrativa, el primer que convé plantejar-se és com cal tractar la persona destinatària de la carta o escrit: de_ vós_ o de_ vostè_?
(Ací la font: Optimot. Consultes lingüístiques - Llengua catalana)


----------



## Xiscomx

Per aquí _vostè _en general; reservam el _vós _com a respecte als majors.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Xiscomx said:


> Per aquí _vostè _en general; reservam el _vós _com a respecte als majors.



Es pot tractar de vós (i no de vosté o de tu) a algú que acabem de conéixer per Facebook, per exemple ?


----------



## Xiscomx

A Facebook priva més el tuteig, emperò si saps que el _facebooker_ és major que tu, llavonses el tractes respectuosament de _vós_ i si vols marcar certa distància respectuosa, doncs de _vostè._


----------



## Pepsicat

Carta abans de la castellanització volia dir Document (conversat en Carta com en "Carta europea de les llengües minoritàries", fr. charte, ang. chart) i més antigament Paper (conservat en it. Carta). El mot de sempre és Lletra.

Lletra és conservat a l'Alguer i al Rosselló  on no ha arribat la influència del castellà Carta.

Tambe, com en francès  podem escriure un Mot, un Billet (grafia recomanada per Joan Veny, que demostra que és dialectal la pronunciació de certs mors en -TLL-en català oriental central).

VÓS és el tractament tradicional e'vets els desconeguts, i doncs s'ha adoptat normativament en el món comercial i administratiu. Vostè és un mot castellà. Avans hi havia Ell, i Ella, conservats en balear (cf. it., port. O senhor, A senhora). Ara en ma comunicacióppublicitària entra el Tu anglès, abans reservat quan sadeecaven als joves.

Vos convidi a venir al grup de Facebook "Aprenguem la nostra pròpia llengua" en el qual desinterferim el català, tot el contrari dels mitjans de comunicació, i en menor mesura l'IEC, que durant els 30 darrers anys no han fet més que castellanitzar la llengua.


----------



## tenienteramires

L'ús tradicional és dir "lletra" al que en castellà diuen "carta" (le escribiré una carta a mi primo > escriuré una lletra a mon cosí) i dir "carta" per a allò que en castellà diuen "acta" (acta de nacimiento > carta de naixement); i coincideix amb el francès, anglès, italià...


----------

